# Should We Buy The 312Bh?



## midlifecamper

Hello everyone, I'm new here but been reading everyone's very informative posts. Believe it or not, we are torn between the Outback 312bh and a Passport 2650bh. I have a deposit down on the 312bh already. We are upgrading from a Cub 160 and so I just have one big issue that I haven't been able to get over. The 312bh is a monster, of course I love all the features and the layout, but I'm nervous about towing it. A lot of campgrounds in the Poconos here are up on long, steep, winding roads, and I just can't picture myself towing that behemoth up those roads in anything other than the white knuckle position. Am I crazy? Is it a big deal or is it just something I'll get used to after couple trips?

FYI We are planning on a heavy duty Reese dual cam wdh too if that helps.


----------



## bka4tcu

We bought a 301BQ after considering it along with the 312BH and a couple of passport models. In the end, the Outback seemed to be a better unit for our family. The passport has thinner walls, is not as tall, and is a few inches more narrow which helps to save weight, but the room and the layout of the 312 and 301 steered us to the Outback and finally to the 301.

What are you towing with. If the TV is stout enough, you should be fine on the road. We tow with a Chevy 2500 3/4 truck. So far no problem getting anywhere in the mountains. In wind, the WDH and sway control keep us between the lines. I would not pull without them.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## midlifecamper

Thanks for the input on the Passport. Our TV is a '09 F150 SuperCrew cab FX4 with 5.4L engine and 3.73 rear. Max tow rating is 11,200 lbs. We've been to 3 dealers and all said we'd be fine, but I know they all say that







. The 312bh is a leftover 2011, not the 10th anniversary model. Dry weight is listed at 7300lbs. You think we'd be ok?


----------



## TexanThompsons

We LOVE our 310BHS (precursor to the one you're looking at). It fits our needs perfectly and offers some things that the Passport doesn't. I'm sure you've noticed or seen that already.

As for towing, I will say that you will be wanting to upgrade your TV soon. I towed ours for 3 trips with an '03 Expedition (granted, older than yours, shorter wheelbase than yours, but still a 1/2 ton) and did NOT like the experience at all. To the point where I found reasons not to take the Outback out so I wouldn't have to drive. That trailer is big, heavy, and long. My excursion does OK with it, but a bumper pull that long is best with a long-bed pickup.

I wish you the best, but that Passport is a nice trailer and probably more in the range of what you would want to pull with your vehicle. There are alot of threads on this website about pulling a trailer that large with a 1/2 ton. Many do it just fine and others (like me) end up spending even more on a larger TV. Now, if you've been eyeing a 3/4 ton truck and needed a reason...well then by all means, buy the 312BHS and solidify your cause!


----------



## huntr70

If you like the layout of the 312, why not look at the Passport 3220?

Has a smaller version of the outside kitchen, and still has sleeping for 4 in the bunkroom area. Also has 2 full awnings to cover, basically, the whole door side.

The 312 is nice, but your not going to like the F-150 going up and down mountains. We sell a bunch of them, but almost everyone is towing with a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## bka4tcu

I would suggest a tow vehicle/trailer combo that you are comfortable on the road with. the Outback you are looking at is a great trailer, but may put you at the top of your towing capacity. Remember that the Towing capacity needs to include the trailer, everything in it and the contents of the truck. Unless you are looking to upgrade your TV, I would be careful about trailer weight. You might be able to get the dealer to let you take the trailer on a test tow. If so, you can tell a lot about how the trailer and TV perform.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

midlifecamper said:


> Am I crazy? Is it a big deal or is it just something I'll get used to after couple trips?


Q#1: Yes

Q#2: No










You need a bigger rig


----------



## Bob in Virginia

midlifecamper said:


> Thanks for the input on the Passport. Our TV is a '09 F150 SuperCrew cab FX4 with 5.4L engine and 3.73 rear. Max tow rating is 11,200 lbs. *We've been to 3 dealers and all said we'd be fine, but I know they all say that *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 312bh is a leftover 2011, not the 10th anniversary model. Dry weight is listed at 7300lbs. You think we'd be ok?


Of course the dealer is going to tell you it is fine, otherwise they might lose a sale. Some outside organizations have done additional testing on the F150 and disputed the 11,200 tow rating, it was closer to 8000 if I recall correctly. I am pulling a 301BQ, very close in weight and size to the 312bh, with a Silverado 2500 HD diesel. There is no way I would want to do hills with anything less. I had a 1/2 ton Tahoe previously and the difference between the pulling capability and the braking ability is HUGE. My 2c.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I am happy with my set-up but I only tow 4-6 hours max away from home, and not through any mountains. I have a 4.3 rear end so I have enough torque, but I'm short on wheelbase. I have the same hitching equipment as you. Having never towed through mountains, I don't know what to tell you to do. If I towed through mountains, or 1000's of miles a year, I would feel more comfortable with a 3/4 ton. But for now our Sequoia does a great job. I just have to take it easy going through hills and on windy days. Probably not much help but maybe it'll give you some insight.

By the way, WE LOVE OUR 312BH!!!


----------



## midlifecamper

Thanks all... this is some great info. I will ask the dealer if they'd allow a test drive. They also have a Passport 3220BH on the lot so maybe its worth a look. I really appreciate all the feedback and I'll keep the board posted. If I get a Passport I'll have to start up www.passporters.com lol.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

midlifecamper said:


> .................. If I get a Passport I'll have to start up www.passporters.com lol.


Nope...we're good with SOB's around here (SOB = Some Other Brand)


----------



## kmonty1

I am actually taking mine to the scales tomorrow morning. I am very curious on how accurate the weight of the trailer is from Keystone. I do have a 3/4 ton and you can't even tell the trailer is back there unless you start to go up a hill, the truck will downshift, so you here the truck working a little harder. I told my wife before we buy the TT we get the right truck for the job. She really didn't want that big of truck, but now is very happy we got it. Also remember the safety factor when towing a max capacity.
I will post up my weights after we get settled in at the campground tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

kmonty1 said:


> I am actually taking mine to the scales tomorrow morning. I am very curious on how accurate the weight of the trailer is from Keystone. I do have a 3/4 ton and you can't even tell the trailer is back there unless you start to go up a hill, the truck will downshift, so you here the truck working a little harder. I told my wife before we buy the TT we get the right truck for the job. She really didn't want that big of truck, but now is very happy we got it. Also remember the safety factor when towing a max capacity.
> I will post up my weights after we get settled in at the campground tomorrow.


....i'm guessing......8,750 lbs


----------



## Insomniak

kmonty1 said:


> I am actually taking mine to the scales tomorrow morning. I am very curious on how accurate the weight of the trailer is from Keystone. I do have a 3/4 ton and you can't even tell the trailer is back there unless you start to go up a hill, the truck will downshift, so you here the truck working a little harder. I told my wife before we buy the TT we get the right truck for the job. She really didn't want that big of truck, but now is very happy we got it. Also remember the safety factor when towing a max capacity.
> I will post up my weights after we get settled in at the campground tomorrow.


Unless you've unloaded it completely, your weight will obviously be very different than the listed weight. I've weighed our last two Outbacks immediately after we took delivery, and both were within 100 pounds of the specified weight. If our 301BQ comes in next week, I'll do the same. Kwystone's web site shows 7,160lb. I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess 7,450lb. with propane, batteries and two slide toppers.


----------



## kmonty1

Well the weight after delivery is going to be different then real life towing.

Here's what I got. I had 2 adults, 3 kids-12,10,7, 1 dog, 1 bike in the truck and 4 on the back of the camper, fully loaded for camping and everything we need for 4 days. No water in any of the tanks.

With WDH:
Steer: 4220
Drive: 4860
Trailer: 8040

Without WDH connected:
Steer: 3920
Drive: 5240
Trailer: 7920

Truck and Trailer not connected
Steer: 4340
Drive: 3840
Trailer: 8920
Gross weight 17100 lbs

I have a 2011 F250 with 6.2L gas motor 4x4. This is the same equipment I took the first trip so I think this will be the norm. Trailer weight almost 9000 lbs.


----------



## Insomniak

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am actually taking mine to the scales tomorrow morning. I am very curious on how accurate the weight of the trailer is from Keystone. I do have a 3/4 ton and you can't even tell the trailer is back there unless you start to go up a hill, the truck will downshift, so you here the truck working a little harder. I told my wife before we buy the TT we get the right truck for the job. She really didn't want that big of truck, but now is very happy we got it. Also remember the safety factor when towing a max capacity.
> I will post up my weights after we get settled in at the campground tomorrow.


....i'm guessing......8,750 lbs








[/quote]
Lol, you were off by 170 pounds... It's so easy to load these trailers with a thousand pounds of stuff! I can't believe the pile of junk we pulled out of the 28RSDS - it's taking up 1/4 of our garage!


----------



## SLO250RS

It's not junk! It's camping equipment







Congrats on your new unit.


----------



## Jewellfamily

We love our 312bh and would recommend it to anyone. I tow it with a 1/2 ton rig (see my signature for details) and it does just fine. I tow comfortably at 65. I don't have enough hitch. A friction sway ccontroller is not enough sway control. I am saving up for an equal-I-zer brand one.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Friction controller isn't near enough anti-sway. I am running a Reese dual cam wdh and love it. Lots of others are running Equalizer.


----------



## midlifecamper

Well after much debating and researching we went ahead with the 312BH and the Reese dual cam wdh setup. Towed it home from the dealer up and down some narrow winding roads, and also some highway driving. Even stopped for gas at a smallish gas station towing the camper and all went really well. The F150 did fine for the most part. Going up some hills I had to give it a lot of gas but it fared pretty well. When I get a new truck in a few years I'm sure I'll strongly consider a F250 but for now the F150 seems great. No white knuckles.

Maiden voyage is next Tuesday July 5, going to Otter Lake in the Poconos in PA.






I'll post more pics when I get em.


----------



## LaydBack

Congrats. I got the same TT and the same hitch, with 1200 lb. bars. I'm already a believer in the Reese, haven't had much cross winds, but so far, big rigs are no problem. I'd suggest the F250 or something comparable, as you can see I have the Chevy 2500. I won't comment on the rice burners..... oops, was that a comment. The Duramax gives me great confidence, and I believe in, "Buy American, the job you save may be your own", for those that know what that means.


----------



## midlifecamper

srwsr said:


> I won't comment on the rice burners..... oops, was that a comment.


Our previous trailer was a 3000lb Aerolite Cub that I towed with a Honda Odyssey minivan if you want to talk about rice burners!


----------



## Up State NY Camper

midlifecamper said:


> I won't comment on the rice burners..... oops, was that a comment.


Our previous trailer was a 3000lb Aerolite Cub that I towed with a Honda Odyssey minivan if you want to talk about rice burners!








[/quote]

I got a chuckle out of the rice burner comment and it made me think of the following:

Let me say first that America has always built great trucks. Cars on the other hand went down hill for quite a while.

I frist drove a Chevy, then a Ford, then a Plymouth. I tried, I really did. Non of them were good investments, and I was always upside down going into the next one. My 03 Camry has over 120,000 miles on it, 2 or 3 specs of rust, and the only thing I've replaced were the brakes and tires so far. It's paid for, and the way I look at it, it's about half way through it's life span. (I am not a penny pincher, I just hate putting $ into cars) My brother has a Malibu with 56,000 and he's already replaced both front wheel barings and a tie rod.

Of course there are going to be acceptions to the rule but I hate to say it, (and I really do hate to say it) the engineering was superior over seas for quite a while there, and it showed in the reliability of their vehicles over the true test of time. Since my purchase, I hear that some American companies are starting to put out some really good reliable cars which is awesome as I would like to buy American this time around and keep the $ in our country. I am one of the most patriotic guys you will meet. But, there is no way to get away from this global economy, and with the amount of miles I had to drive at the time, I chose a vehicle that I could rely on, and that would have some life in it when it was paid for. Buy American, save a job, even if it means more out of your families pocket, just doesn't make sense. I would rather spend my money at a local restaurant, or on my Outback.


----------



## Insomniak

srwsr said:


> Congrats. I got the same TT and the same hitch, with 1200 lb. bars. I'm already a believer in the Reese, haven't had much cross winds, but so far, big rigs are no problem. I'd suggest the F250 or something comparable, as you can see I have the Chevy 2500. I won't comment on the rice burners..... oops, was that a comment. The Duramax gives me great confidence, and I believe in, "Buy American, the job you save may be your own", for those that know what that means.


My Tundra was built in Texas. Last I checked, that was in America and I bet the workers there appreciate having a job.


----------

